# What power does the SD have for off the clock events?



## CartoonPenguin (Apr 4, 2022)

This past Saturday night was a party for me and my usual group of co-workers whom I regularly hang out and party with. We try to keep these parties and gatherings secret since our SD and other ETL's don't like us getting together (as if it's their business) but this latest party was our biggest yet. We all pitched money to rent an Airbnb for the night and we went out of our way to invite as many TM's as possible, even the ones who normally don't hang with us. There were even some TL's and AP at the party.

Things almost got ugly really quickly. One of the girls who works the front end took a group picture of some people sitting at a table and the picture included our front end TL. He immediately began telling her to delete the picture just in case she posted it and someone else at work saw him there, but she refused. He began trying to grab her phone from her and it reached a point where he got physical with her and began grabbing her by the arm. This girl's boyfriend (another front end TM) obviously took exception to this and it looked like a front end TL and a front end TM were about to get into an all out fight. Things calmed down, the girl was convinced to delete the picture, and the TL and the TM along with his girlfriend ended up leaving the party early.

The rest of the party was mostly event free, but now is the fallout. I didn't work yesterday, but the rumor going around is that our SD called the front end TL into her office after he clocked in and our store's cart cleaner claims that she saw him leave the store looking really pissed off. He apparently left work just moments after clocking in and it legitimately sounds like he got fired. He wasn't at work today, nor was our AP TM whom I saw was scheduled to work today. On top of that, a Style TL who was at the party also looked like she was in a bad mood about something. She just looked and sounded very upset all day and I'm wondering if the party had anything to do with it.

More than anything though, I'm worried about my status. I'm a GM TM who's in development to become a GMTL and I'm worried about how this party might affect my promotion ambitions. I heard that a ton of people called out yesterday, which put inbound behind not only for yesterday, but also today. When I got in this morning, yesterday's truck was still sitting in the back and we had virtually no free vehicles for today's unload. All of GM spent the day trying to clear vehicles and by the time we were ready to finally unload, the morning Inbound/GM team had to clock out for the day and a whole bunch of leaders had to unload. I know that the SD, HR ETL, GMTL 3, and a few other leaders had to work the unload and it seems like this is a result of the call outs from Saturday's party. I'm just worried that I'll be found out and that'll be the end of my promotion aspirations. But since it's an off the clock event outside of Target property, there's no way that the SD can actually do anything, right? What type of power does she have here?


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 4, 2022)

Jesus fucking Christ. This guy.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 4, 2022)

Lol


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 4, 2022)

You are in development to be promoted to guest . That’s going to be your only promotion, quite frankly it’s the only thing you demonstrated you deserve . Peace out


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 5, 2022)

Yessss I was wondering when the next episode would come out.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> This past Saturday night was a party for me and my usual group of co-workers whom I regularly hang out and party with. We try to keep these parties and gatherings secret since our SD and other ETL's don't like us getting together (as if it's their business) but this latest party was our biggest yet. We all pitched money to rent an Airbnb for the night and we went out of our way to invite as many TM's as possible, even the ones who normally don't hang with us. There were even some TL's and AP at the party.
> 
> Things almost got ugly really quickly. One of the girls who works the front end took a group picture of some people sitting at a table and the picture included our front end TL. He immediately began telling her to delete the picture just in case she posted it and someone else at work saw him there, but she refused. He began trying to grab her phone from her and it reached a point where he got physical with her and began grabbing her by the arm. This girl's boyfriend (another front end TM) obviously took exception to this and it looked like a front end TL and a front end TM were about to get into an all out fight. Things calmed down, the girl was convinced to delete the picture, and the TL and the TM along with his girlfriend ended up leaving the party early.
> 
> ...


If you get on the SD’s 💩 list you’ll be amazed at what she has the power to do regarding your promotion (or lack thereof), not to mention the fact that the SD’s superpower is the ability to have you performanced out and make your life miserable every shift during the process.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm waiting for the sparkly vampires to show up.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Apr 5, 2022)

I used to look forward to a new episode of my favorite Apple TV+ show, but this dude’s threads are way more entertaining and he speaks Target!


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 5, 2022)

Didn't you say in your previous thread "We're all going to be fine"?


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 5, 2022)

lmfao holy shit man. all of you should be fired


----------



## lucidtm (Apr 5, 2022)

Season 1's cliffhanger (in case anyone missed it) Does this hurt my chances at becoming a leader? - https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/does-this-hurt-my-chances-at-becoming-a-leader.28126/


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 5, 2022)

Team members can do whatever they want.  Leaders shouldn't be hanging out and partying with their direct reports although I've known it to happen and the SD not care.

I think 10+ years ago it was a non negotiable fireable offense, now I think it's a lot more relaxed and up to the SD discretion.

This sounds like it has become a problem in your store, especially if it has turned into a conflict among a TL and a TM.  If team members who aren't invited they can begin to feel singled out or possibly like a TL is showing favoritism towards TM who were at the party.  Also AP should definitely not be at a party because they are responsible for being objective and need to be able to catch someone stealing etc, imagine how hard that could be to do to a friend.

Either way you @CartoonPenguin are never going to be promoted, ever.  You are the type of person who can't be told anything and think you can do no wrong.  

Like I said, if you enjoy your current role as a TM and enjoy the parties, you should not be fired for anything you do off the clock in regards to hanging out.  It's the TLs who should know better and have different guidelines to follow.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 5, 2022)

I mean I'm 90% sure this person is trolling us, but I just don't get why someone would repeatedly come here and make this shit up.  Like what are they getting out of it?!

Also if these @CartoonPenguin threads were a TV show what would it be called?


----------



## DBZ (Apr 5, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I mean I'm 90% sure this person is trolling us, but I just don't get why someone would repeatedly come here and make this shit up.  Like what are they getting out of it?!
> 
> Also if these @CartoonPenguin threads were a TV show what would it be called?



The Revolving Door

The Dread Place

That's all I got before I head in


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 5, 2022)

This could be a soap opera. Potential titles:
The Days of our Target Lives
The Young and the Stupid 
The not so guiding light
The Bold and the Reckless


----------



## Yetive (Apr 5, 2022)

Bold would have been to film it himself, turn in the video saying, "Golly gosh, I had no idea there would be drinking!" and swoop in on the SETL job, lol.


----------



## dankestmemery (Apr 5, 2022)

This is better than any soap opera. OP, face the music. _You are not going to be promoted_. You should consider yourself lucky if you continue to have a job at Target. Frankly, if I were you, I would start sending in applications to Walmart and whatever regional grocery store you've got.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 5, 2022)

dankestmemery said:


> This is better than any soap opera. OP, face the music. _You are not going to be promoted_. You should consider yourself lucky if you continue to have a job at Target. Frankly, if I were you, I would start sending in applications to Walmart and whatever regional grocery store you've got.


I heard Walmart throws the best after hours parties.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 5, 2022)

This show is getting boring. Might have to delete it from my DVR.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Apr 5, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> if these @CartoonPenguin threads were a TV show what would it be called?


_The Unrelenting Aspirant _


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2022)

Target store 101.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Apr 5, 2022)

dankestmemery said:


> This is better than any soap opera. OP, face the music. _You are not going to be promoted_. You should consider yourself lucky if you continue to have a job at Target. Frankly, if I were you, I would start sending in applications to Walmart and whatever regional grocery store you've got.


All I did was hang out with my friends at a party. No harm in that.


----------



## dankestmemery (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> All I did was hang out with my friends at a party. No harm in that.


My guy. My dude. My man. It's not just the party. It's the everything else you've mentioned in previous posts. You do not sound like a leader that I would want on my crew and I doubt you're in development to be a GMTL. The SD can _absolutely _make your life at Target awful for everything you have discussed on this forum, and I am willing to bet these aren't the only incidents that you've had, just the most prominent ones. Hope you continue to hang out with your friends once you've all eventually been termed.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm waiting for this series to turn really dark. We're already flirting with assault. Will there be theft? Arson? A hapless vendor locked in a freezer? Will OP continue trying to promote from county jail?


----------



## DSMCA (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm a GM TM who's in development to become a GMTL


You can lie to yourself but you cant lie to us.


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 5, 2022)

Why does this sound like an episode of Degrassi: The Next Generation?


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> All I did was hang out with my friends at a party. No harm in that.


Target is all about building a culture.  They want to hire leaders and team members who fit this culture and will create a positive environment for people to work in.

You have already been spoken to for multiple offenses that do not help build a positive culture and frankly you are lucky to still be employed.  You can keep going to parties and everything like that and you are right, as a team member there is no harm in that.  But if you want to be viewed as a leader and someone who can do more and be trusted to run the building, your judgement has to be better.

You may not see it and you don't seem to take the advice from multiple people on this site who have told you what you need to do.  My advice is to just accept your role as a team member and reevaluate yourself when you feel you can make the necessary changes to be seen as a leader and at the point quit Target and apply for a leadership position for another company. Your bridge is burnt at Target and you stand zero chance of being promoted if even half of the things you have said on this forum are true.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 5, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Also if these @CartoonPenguin threads were a TV show what would it be called?


Priorities or Consequences
Target’s Least Wanted


Zxy123456 said:


> This could be a soap opera. Potential titles:


CareerEnders
General Stupidity

or a movie:

Dude, Where’s My Promotion?
How to Lose a Promotion in 10 Parties
Clueless in Target
From Here to Walmart
101 Delusions

Pass the popcorn 🍿🍿🍿🍿🍿🍿😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> All I did was hang out with my friends at a party. No harm in that.



If any of this is real, which I am pretty sure it ain't, might I recommend going into the food service industry?
I worked in very high end restaurants where the bosses and employees partied together all the time.
There is nothing funnier than having the entire crew down to the dishwasher cringing at every loud noise because they have hangovers that would kill normies.
You want to party, nobody parties as hard as restaurant workers and they often have good drugs since a lot of the kitchen crew are ex-cons.
You want to fuck in the walk-in cooler?
It's happens way more often than people want to talk about.
So if that's the lifestyle you want learn a bit about food and wine then go work at a restaurant.
You'll fit right in.


----------



## dabug (Apr 5, 2022)

It’s just about plausible deniability. And your SD has more of it than you do in this situation. I can guarantee right now at least one of those TLs called your SD first thing in the morning to get in front of the situation and minimize damage to their reputation with SD. If they did, I promise you they ratted every single TM out to cover their own ass. Your development is 100% over and they will probably never say a thing to you about it, they’ll just performance you out. Look for your workload to increase ever so slightly day by day and their requests to become more and more tedious. 

Unless you have physical proof in the form of, if it’s legal in your state, a recording of SD’s voice saying something damning to you, they will get rid of you slowly and painfully.

Last thing, if you were the one who booked the airbnb on your debit/credit card, you would almost certainly be held liable for anything that happened


----------



## Yellowstone96 (Apr 5, 2022)

This is nothing compared to the drama at my store 🤣 I’m talking TMs sleeping with ETLs and ETLs promoting TMs that they’re sleeping with to TLs 🤣


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 5, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> If any of this is real, which I am pretty sure it ain't, might I recommend going into the food service industry?
> I worked in very high end restaurants where the bosses and employees partied together all the time.
> There is nothing funnier than having the entire crew down to the dishwasher cringing at every loud noise because they have hangovers that would kill normies.
> You want to party, nobody parties as hard as restaurant workers and they often have good drugs since a lot of the kitchen crew are ex-cons.
> ...



plus, you know. all the coke


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Apr 5, 2022)

dabug said:


> It’s just about plausible deniability. And your SD has more of it than you do in this situation. I can guarantee right now at least one of those TLs called your SD first thing in the morning to get in front of the situation and minimize damage to their reputation with SD. If they did, I promise you they ratted every single TM out to cover their own ass. Your development is 100% over and they will probably never say a thing to you about it, they’ll just performance you out. Look for your workload to increase ever so slightly day by day and their requests to become more and more tedious.
> 
> Unless you have physical proof in the form of, if it’s legal in your state, a recording of SD’s voice saying something damning to you, they will get rid of you slowly and painfully.
> 
> Last thing, if you were the one who booked the airbnb on your debit/credit card, you would almost certainly be held liable for anything that happened


What if I’m willing to make some sort of a deal with my SD? Something in the vein of giving up the biggest troublemakers in the group in exchange for a leadership position?


----------



## Hal (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> What if I’m willing to make some sort of a deal with my SD? Something in the vein of giving up the biggest troublemakers in the group in exchange for a leadership position?


Wow. Disloyal, unethical and borderline illegal

You're a real winner. 

When do we start locking threads and stop feeding the troll.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 5, 2022)

Hal said:


> Wow. Disloyal, unethical and borderline illegal
> 
> You're a real winner.
> 
> When do we start locking threads and stop feeding the troll.


When it stops being so entertaining.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 5, 2022)

Jack? Is that you?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> What if I’m willing to make some sort of a deal with my SD? Something in the vein of giving up the biggest troublemakers in the group in exchange for a leadership position?





Wow, a sighting of that not rare enough bird, a blue falcon in a red shirt…

Too late to make that unsavory deal, one of your fellow partiers likely already did. That’s how the SD knows everything that’s going on, probably before the party is even over.


----------



## dabug (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> What if I’m willing to make some sort of a deal with my SD? Something in the vein of giving up the biggest troublemakers in the group in exchange for a leadership position?


Yeah whether you’re a troll or not doesn’t matter to me, I’m just trying to be helpful here man. You didn’t do anything _inherently_ _bad_. What you did by having that party was, from a corporate drone at Target mindset, inappropriate for a develpoping team member. I was seeing myself at the beginning of being performanced out over some stuff that I really had no control over. I’m on your side, the side of the person on the outside looking in.

I think you are fundamentally looking at this wrong. As an hourly team member you are the least of their worries. You are fighting an uphill battle when you go try to get a promotion from hourly tm to team leader. In order to get that you have to play their game and dance their dance. Or in my store’s case, sometimes be willing to do a sexual favor. But we won’t get into that lol


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Apr 5, 2022)

dabug said:


> Yeah whether you’re a troll or not doesn’t matter to me, I’m just trying to be helpful here man. You didn’t do anything _inherently_ _bad_. What you did by having that party was, from a corporate drone at Target mindset, inappropriate for a develpoping team member. I was seeing myself at the beginning of being performanced out over some stuff that I really had no control over. I’m on your side, the side of the person on the outside looking in.
> 
> I think you are fundamentally looking at this wrong. As an hourly team member you are the least of their worries. You are fighting an uphill battle when you go try to get a promotion from hourly tm to team leader. In order to get that you have to play their game and dance their dance. Or in my store’s case, sometimes be willing to do a sexual favor. But we won’t get into that lol


What exactly is “performance out”? I keep seeing it mentioned but I’m not quite sure what it means.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 5, 2022)

Performanced out means being written up for offenses real, imagined or manufactured until they reach the level where you can be fired.


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> What if I’m willing to make some sort of a deal with my SD? Something in the vein of giving up the biggest troublemakers in the group in exchange for a leadership position?


Going back to your last thread, you said that a team leader was fired/terminated for not being fair and unbiased. Do you REALLY think that this is unbiased and worthy of becoming a leader?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> What if I’m willing to make some sort of a deal with my SD? Something in the vein of giving up the biggest troublemakers in the group in exchange for a leadership position?


Not a snowball’s chance in hell that could work!!
By the way I don’t believe any of this crap your telling us!! Please just quit posting here.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> This past Saturday night was a party for me and my usual group of co-workers whom I regularly hang out and party with. We try to keep these parties and gatherings secret since our SD and other ETL's don't like us getting together (as if it's their business) but this latest party was our biggest yet. We all pitched money to rent an Airbnb for the night and we went out of our way to invite as many TM's as possible, even the ones who normally don't hang with us. There were even some TL's and AP at the party.
> 
> Things almost got ugly really quickly. One of the girls who works the front end took a group picture of some people sitting at a table and the picture included our front end TL. He immediately began telling her to delete the picture just in case she posted it and someone else at work saw him there, but she refused. He began trying to grab her phone from her and it reached a point where he got physical with her and began grabbing her by the arm. This girl's boyfriend (another front end TM) obviously took exception to this and it looked like a front end TL and a front end TM were about to get into an all out fight. Things calmed down, the girl was convinced to delete the picture, and the TL and the TM along with his girlfriend ended up leaving the party early.
> 
> ...


Troll!!!


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 5, 2022)

I love how he introduces himself and what he is to target in every thread as if we don’t already know his history. Lmao


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 5, 2022)

Hey look the next episode is here!!!!


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 5, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> If team members who aren't invited they can begin to feel singled out or possibly like a TL is showing favoritism towards TM who were at the party.  Also AP should definitely not be at a party because they are responsible for being objective and need to be able to catch someone stealing etc, imagine how hard that could be to do to a friend.


Yup.. ap should have never accepted.  They can get into dicey ethics  situation  very fast... would make their life filled with grey areas...  you can be friends with AP . But only as far as you noticed someone stole a line of your previously perfectedly zone mustard and ketchup.


----------



## NKG (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> This past Saturday night was a party for me and my usual group of co-workers whom I regularly hang out and party with. We try to keep these parties and gatherings secret since our SD and other ETL's don't like us getting together (as if it's their business) but this latest party was our biggest yet. We all pitched money to rent an Airbnb for the night and we went out of our way to invite as many TM's as possible, even the ones who normally don't hang with us. There were even some TL's and AP at the party.
> 
> Things almost got ugly really quickly. One of the girls who works the front end took a group picture of some people sitting at a table and the picture included our front end TL. He immediately began telling her to delete the picture just in case she posted it and someone else at work saw him there, but she refused. He began trying to grab her phone from her and it reached a point where he got physical with her and began grabbing her by the arm. This girl's boyfriend (another front end TM) obviously took exception to this and it looked like a front end TL and a front end TM were about to get into an all out fight. Things calmed down, the girl was convinced to delete the picture, and the TL and the TM along with his girlfriend ended up leaving the party early.
> 
> ...


You're SD is god. He is  there to ruin your life. I recommend saging your name tag to ward off any bad spirits


----------



## NKG (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> What exactly is “performance out”? I keep seeing it mentioned but I’m not quite sure what it means.


It means no ticket to Hollywood. Voted off the Island. Weakest link. This subscriber is not accepting messages.


----------



## NKG (Apr 5, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> What if I’m willing to make some sort of a deal with my SD? Something in the vein of giving up the biggest troublemakers in the group in exchange for a leadership position?


So what you do is take their office, get a huge chair and a cat....recreate God father.... you look your SD in the eye and tell them you're the captain now.


----------



## NKG (Apr 5, 2022)

PackAndCry said:


> Why does this sound like an episode of Degrassi: The Next Generation?


I totally see club penguin as Drake 100%


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Apr 6, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Performanced out means being written up for offenses real, imagined or manufactured until they reach the level where you can be fired.


So they can write you up for literally anything? Like, they could write me up because I had chocolate milk on my break?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So they can write you up for literally anything? Like, they could write me up because I had chocolate milk on my break?


They can write you up for anything that’s contrary to Target’s little book of rules. Can’t write you up for having chocolate milk on your break, but they can write you up for taking too long on your break, not following the break schedule, leaving for your break too early or too late, returning from your break too late, working during your break, etc. You get the idea. Didn’t do any of those things? Well, the ETL says you did, so you are out of luck, on paper, and soon to be out the door.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So they can write you up for literally anything? Like, they could write me up because I had chocolate milk on my break?



How well do you know all the rules at work?
What are the chances that you might have broken one by accident?
Performancing you out involves just tagging you for every little bullshit thing that you might do wrong.

It doesn't matter if everybody else does it or that you had a valid reason for it.
If they want to fire you they will.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> What if I’m willing to make some sort of a deal with my SD? Something in the vein of giving up the biggest troublemakers in the group in exchange for a leadership position?


This is the moment when I went from being 90% sure this person was a troll to 100% sure.  There is no way anyone is this out of touch with how things work.



CartoonPenguin said:


> So they can write you up for literally anything? Like, they could write me up because I had chocolate milk on my break?


Also this, how can you not realize that "performance" means something work related... Just writen to incite more conversation.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 6, 2022)

A creative little bit of bullshit.  Grow up, forget the parties, think about your mustard and salad dressing and the important things in life like relationships with those you care about, your dog, your health.  Learn how to fly fish.  Adopt a rescue cat.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Apr 6, 2022)

Looks like the Harry Potter fanfic reddit is down again.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 6, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> Looks like the Harry Potter fanfic reddit is down again.



For anybody wanting Harry Potter without the huge dose of TERF that JK is bringing these days, fanfic is about the only option.


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So they can write you up for literally anything? Like, they could write me up because I had chocolate milk on my break?


Like, yes, if you stole it. (The first graders I used to teach seem to have been brighter than the person that has a job and is ridiculous enough to ask this type of question. Like, if I could, I'd like, write you up for that alone.)


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 6, 2022)

In my state any full time (>32 hrs/wk) employee must take a lunch break and is not permitted chocolate milk.  No exceptions, you may not have it, period.  Only sweet tea.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 6, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> Jack? Is that you?


I thought about Jack lol. He was not a social person however. What about Luna, another winner lol


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 6, 2022)

This is a Russian bot, right???


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So they can write you up for literally anything? Like, they could write me up because I had chocolate milk on my break?


I thought you’d been with target for like 7 years. Why are you asking newbie questions??


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 6, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I mean I'm 90% sure this person is trolling us, but I just don't get why someone would repeatedly come here and make this shit up.  Like what are they getting out of it?!
> 
> Also if these @CartoonPenguin threads were a TV show what would it be called?


"Spot"light


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 6, 2022)

Shit show


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 6, 2022)

Noiinteam said:


> I thought about Jack lol. He was not a social person however. What about Luna, another winner lol


Jack trolled for the sheer delight of it & if his argument got blown apart, he'd go off on another tangent.
He was as slippery as a Burmese python covered in oil.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 6, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> In my state any full time (>32 hrs/wk) employee must take a lunch break and is not permitted chocolate milk.  No exceptions, you may not have it, period.  Only sweet tea.


I hate hate hate tea of any kind so I’d be in trouble in your state.


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 6, 2022)

Dr. Pepper is acceptable.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 6, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> Jack trolled for the sheer delight of it & if his argument got blown apart, he'd go off on another tangent.
> He was as slippery as a Burmese python covered in oil.


I thought he visited us last week.  Maybe an imposter Jake?


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 6, 2022)

@CartoonPenguin Have you tried to speak directly with someone in leadership about your chances of being promoted? The odds that anyone on this message board work at your store are infinitely small, thus they wouldn't know what your ETLs look for when promoting someone or any specifics about the leaders at your store.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 6, 2022)

We are beyond promoting. He moved on to having the hots for someone and partying with peers/bosses.


----------



## NKG (Apr 6, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So they can write you up for literally anything? Like, they could write me up because I had chocolate milk on my break?


Yes...


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 6, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> We are beyond promoting. He moved on to having the hots for someone and partying with peers/bosses.


Well, he has mentioned that in previous threads so I know he's interested in dating/partying with someone at his store. However, he always mentions that he is worried about how those things will affect his chances of becoming a leader so I thought I should still address that. 

At this point, I'm certain this is a troll but I can't help but keep trying to respond seriously and trying to get him to understand the advice that everyone has given.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 7, 2022)

Hope4Future said:


> Well, he has mentioned that in previous threads so I know he's interested in dating/partying with someone at his store. However, he always mentions that he is worried about how those things will affect his chances of becoming a leader so I thought I should still address that.
> 
> At this point, I'm certain this is a troll but I can't help but keep trying to respond seriously and trying to get him to understand the advice that everyone has given.


Wasting your breath


----------



## BackupTL (Apr 7, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> I'm waiting for this series to turn really dark. We're already flirting with assault. Will there be theft? Arson? A hapless vendor locked in a freezer? Will OP continue trying to promote from county jail?


"Find out next time on _Dragon Ball Zzzzz"_


----------



## NKG (Apr 7, 2022)

Yetive said:


> I thought he visited us last week.  Maybe an imposter Jake?


I can confirm it wasn't Jake 🤣


----------



## TheClopen (Apr 8, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> This past Saturday night was a party for me and my usual group of co-workers whom I regularly hang out and party with. We try to keep these parties and gatherings secret since our SD and other ETL's don't like us getting together (as if it's their business) but this latest party was our biggest yet. We all pitched money to rent an Airbnb for the night and we went out of our way to invite as many TM's as possible, even the ones who normally don't hang with us. There were even some TL's and AP at the party.
> 
> Things almost got ugly really quickly. One of the girls who works the front end took a group picture of some people sitting at a table and the picture included our front end TL. He immediately began telling her to delete the picture just in case she posted it and someone else at work saw him there, but she refused. He began trying to grab her phone from her and it reached a point where he got physical with her and began grabbing her by the arm. This girl's boyfriend (another front end TM) obviously took exception to this and it looked like a front end TL and a front end TM were about to get into an all out fight. Things calmed down, the girl was convinced to delete the picture, and the TL and the TM along with his girlfriend ended up leaving the party early.
> 
> ...


On tonight's episode of "Target After Hours Drama"... staring CartoonPenguin.


----------



## Targetking (Apr 8, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> This could be a soap opera. Potential titles:
> The Days of our Target Lives
> The Young and the Stupid
> The not so guiding light
> The Bold and the Reckless


As Bullseye Barks.


----------



## SilentCrow (Apr 9, 2022)

Grabbing the grid and highlighting everyone who called out that day…you’re now on the 💩list.


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 9, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Wasting your breath


Yes, but like another poster mentioned in another of OP's threads, it's addicting and I can't help but keep coming back to these threads. I wish I could stop.


----------



## DC Diva (Apr 9, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> What if I’m willing to make some sort of a deal with my SD? Something in the vein of giving up the biggest troublemakers in the group in exchange for a leadership position?


As in self reporting?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 9, 2022)

Another Friday gone, another Saturday night party here (?)…Pass the popcorn...🍿🍿🍿🍿🍿🍿


----------



## NKG (Apr 9, 2022)

Nah she will just create another thread. "Now my district leader is involved, will I get fired? "


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 10, 2022)

I was really hoping for a new @CartoonPenguin story today!


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 10, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I was really hoping for a new @CartoonPenguin story today!



He's probably not only hungover, but suffering from blue balls because the TL he wanted to date rejected him at the party. And he has a migraine from the SD yelling at him this morning. Give him a day or two.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 11, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> He's probably not only hungover, but suffering from blue balls because the TL he wanted to date rejected him at the party. And he has a migraine from the SD yelling at him this morning. Give him a day or two.


Will that hurt his chances of being promoted? He's being developed as a leader.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 11, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> Will that hurt his chances of being promoted? He's being developed as a leader.


He’s not being developed. He just thinks he is.


----------



## Hal (Apr 11, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> He’s not being developed. He just thinks he is.


But he's been groomed for promotion to backfill the team lead he assaulted with a symbol.

Or was it the TL he had weird feelings for

Or the "fat weird one with green hair".


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 11, 2022)

Party time here: cracking open a brand new 3lb can of Costco Colombian then doing up a toasted Costco corn muffin with Smart Balance.  That's one hell of a Saturday night.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 11, 2022)

Targetking said:


> As Bullseye Barks.


Love this


----------



## StaticSun (Apr 12, 2022)

Hope you enjoyed the series finale. Let's hope Amazon picks up the next season.


----------

